# Anyone Ever Bought From Redone Music??



## SWLABR

They have a brick & mortar in Montreal, but GC has ads for them.... not that it's tied specifically to GC... 

They have me pegged. Looking for some info if any of you cats have bought from them on line and if they are legit and easy to deal with.


----------



## Budda

There should be a thread somewhere, i do recall a post about it taking forever to arrive.


----------



## SWLABR

I did a search. The only “hit” was a list of Montreal guitar stores. I thought for sure there’d be one too.


----------



## gtrguy

Bought 3 Sennheiser E906 microphones from them a few years ago for a great price but they were very slow to ship.


----------



## bw66

A quick search found these two threads:









RedOne - The Scourge of Kijiji and Encoder Midi Controllers


Has anyone actually bought something from RedOne? I have no will to patronize a company that annoys me as much as they do, but they are the only company that has the discontinued Behringer X-Touch Mini in-stock at about the original price. How likely are they to actually have them in-stock...




www.guitarscanada.com













PSA: Avoid Red One Music


Red One Music had a great deal on Whirlwind cables last spring (like 70% off!). I loaded up and was stoked even though I had still managed to spend nearly $300. Then the delays started, emails, phone calls, until about 3 weeks after my order they finally told me they couldn’t get the product due...




www.guitarscanada.com





Summary: Probably okay if your item is actually in stock - but the website (and possibly staff) are often not accurate.


----------



## SWLABR

So not good reviews... 

Still, I am very tempted. 









G&L Tribute Series ASAT SPECIAL - Irish Ale


The Tribute ASAT Special is G&L’s quintessential single-cutaway bolt-on — its authoritative voice was tailor-made for authoritative rock ‘n’ roll. This balanced-sounding solidbody electric guitar is infused with sweet-sounding musicality, thanks to its sassafras body, while its medium "C"-shaped...




musicredone.com


----------



## traynor_garnet

I started one of those thread above (about the cables). These ASSHOLES did it to me again last Christmas. They promised me they had an E-Drum kit in stock. I phoned and asked them again, telling them about the last time the screwed me over. They apologized and assured me the drums were in stock. Bought them and smiled, knowing my kids where going to freak on Christmas morning. Then a week later I get the call . . . I almost didn't have my kids' big present on Christmas morning because of these jokers; I had to do a mad scramble two weeks before Christmas trying to find a kit that could be shipped in time. Do not trust the 'in stock' status on their webpage. In fact, don' trust at all.


----------



## SWLABR

That answers that. I will not be ordering a G&L Tele from Red One Music... 

Thanks,


----------



## zdogma

Yeah, same. I ordered a stand from them in December (the only place in canada I could find it)-the site said it was in stock, they emailed about a month later when I asked about it and said it was on back order...I waited a couple more weeks then cancelled.


----------



## Chito

I ordered a few things from them. But the last one, they called me to say that it is not in stock but it will be coming next week. I had to wait I guess at least 2 more weeks before I got a message saying it's been shipped. The only reason I got it from them is that I can't find it anywhere. 
So yeah, I will avoid them if I could.


----------



## Okay Player

They're a great store to use for price match at L&M.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe

That's too bad about the negative experiences. It's close enough to me to go pick things up, and they are well stocked. It's a place where you definitely want to call, because advertised inventory and actual inventory seem to play catch-up sometimes. I like them, because the local L&M, although being brand new and huge, has a manager that has no business acumen. I've tried so hard to do bulk purchases for my repair shop, and buddy drops the ball every time.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

The prices look good, but they're "in stock" status is just plain deceptive. Once they've received your order they contact you to see if you would like to replace your item with something else. Such business tactics are ridiculous. and here in Montreal, they have taken over Kijiji. They don't advertise using the specific business setting, and abuse the tag system that kijiji allows. I've reported them numerous times, but Kijiji must enjoy having them as customers because nothing changes.


----------



## Budda

Okay Player said:


> They're a great store to use for price match at L&M.


Smart.


----------



## colchar

isoneedacoffee said:


> and here in Montreal, they have taken over Kijiji. They don't advertise using the specific business setting, and abuse the tag system that kijiji allows.



Check out Toronto Kijiji, they are all over it too. And yeah, they are one of the worst abusers of the tag system. Do assholes like them think that when you are searching for an amp and some random guitar shows up in your search you are going to change your mind, decide you don't need an amp, and buy the guitar?


----------



## SWLABR

Okay Player said:


> They're a great store to use for price match at L&M.


That is really smart. Unfortunately L&M doesn’t carry G&L guitars so I can’t apply in this case.


----------



## Okay Player

SWLABR said:


> That is really smart. Unfortunately L&M doesn’t carry G&L guitars so I can’t apply in this case.


I know, just putting the idea out into the GC universe. 

I wish L&M sold G&L though.


----------



## SWLABR

Okay Player said:


> I wish L&M sold G&L though.


Me! Too!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Fuck them.

I search for Gibson Les Paul on kijiji? I get ads for mixing boards from Red One.
I search for a Strat? Synthesizers.
Fender amp? I dunno... probably a fuckin’ clarinet.

Fuck them.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Tell us how you REALLY feel.


----------



## StevieMac

JBFairthorne said:


> Tell us how you REALLY feel.


Actually, please don't.


----------



## keto

When you phone and they tell you it's in stock, tell them you'll place the order when they text you a pic in their hands.


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> Fuck them.
> 
> I search foR Gibson Les Paul on kijiji? I get ads for mixing boards from Red One.
> I search for a Strat? Synthesizers.
> Fender amp? I dunno... probably a fuckin’ clarinet.
> 
> Fuck them.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Okay Player said:


>


Not really. They’ve been doing it for years.


----------



## SWLABR

JBFairthorne said:


> Tell us how you REALLY feel.


I was hitting “Quote” to write exactly that, when I thought I’d better read on.
Ya nailed it!


----------



## Lincoln

I just found these guys online while guitar "shopping". I had never heard of them before today. They "seem" to have guitars no one else has, but they almost all say "usually ships within 3 days".

Things like that usually make me nervous. Free shipping in Canada. What else matters, right? 😋

I guess my question is, are they big enough to have all the stuff they say they have?


----------



## jbealsmusic

My experience is as follows:

They had something I wanted, in stock, and at a good price (with free shipping).
I contacted them to confirm it was actually in stock, and was told, "Yes".
I placed the order online and received shipping confirmation in 4 business days.
Products arrived in good condition.
Satisfactory result.

Can't promise that will be the case for everyone, but nothing out of the ordinary happened for me. Guess maybe I got lucky.


----------



## Chewie5150

Just found this thread and its making me nervous. I just placed an order for a Radial Power -2 power and it seemed a bit vague if item was 'in stock' it made it look like it was and when I placed order nothing about it being 'out of stock' . mind you, i placed order right on xmas so I figured a few business days to see status changes. fingers crossed. On the item it says 'usually 7-14 business days" ...


----------



## Chito

I don't think they scam people. It's just that sometimes it takes forever to get what you ordered. And you can definitely call them to ask for a status.


----------



## Chewie5150

I'll wait another day or two and if i don't see any changes in my order status I may give them a call just to confirm availability. I only placed the order based on it being available. This product not available locally right now


----------



## player99

For the curious:









Power-2 - Radial Engineering


The Power-2 provides filtering against interference along with an innovative slide-out LED tray to illuminate your rack gear




www.radialeng.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Going back to my original beef with RedOne and their spamming of kijiji ads...

I’m looking for an ‘80s Japanese Westone electric. I enter the name into the “Guitars” category in *OTTAWA* kijiji and get 11 results. ALL 11 are from Montreal and ALL 11 are from RedOne Music. NONE of them are for a vintage Japanese guitar or a used guitar of any kind for that matter. The 11 results are for;


“Instruments and More”
Mandolins, Cigar Box Guitars, and Ukuleles
Kala Ukuleles
Reverend Guitars
ESP/LTD Guitars and Basses
Dean Guitars - Electric and Acoustic
Segovia Acoustic Electric Guitar
Short Scale Acoustic Guitars! Jay Turser and Cort
Strings, Tuners, Straps, Stands, and More!
Dean Electric Guitar and Amp
Stagg Electric Ukulele

I was going to post the screen grabs of the results so you could also all have the pleasure of scrolling through them but unlike RedOne, I’m not an asshole.

BTW, there was an item I was trying to track down a couple weeks back. The only place that had it listed as “in stock” was RedOne. I didn’t buy it.

I’ll say it again...
Fuck RedOne Music.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

@2manyGuitars Out of curiosity, have you reported them? I have for abusing the tagging system. In fact I have reported them at least a dozen times. Their advertising dollars must keep Kijiji happy though so I suspect the rues don't apply to them and they are allowed to do what they want. But the more people that report them the better.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

isoneedacoffee said:


> @2manyGuitars Out of curiosity, have you reported them? I have for abusing the tagging system. In fact I have reported them at least a dozen times. Their advertising dollars must keep Kijiji happy though so I suspect the rues don't apply to them and they are allowed to do what they want. But the more people that report them the better.


That’s the exact answer I got from kijiji. They have a separate department for “commercial accounts” and the customer service rep said that’s who I’d need to complain to but that there would be no point because they’re paying money to get their ads there.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

…and I did send a note to RedOne complaining about it and explaining how it made searching kijiji almost pointless. It’s _waaaay_ worse if you ever try searching in the PA Gear category. I remember when I was looking for a specific brand of powered PA speaker and regardless of how I refined my search terms, I would get well over 100 results from RedOne for everything from mixers to mic stands, from keyboards to cables. Sometimes it would be over 200 results with *one* actual hit buried 4 pages deep.

I told them how bad it was and that as long as they were doing this, I refused to ever spend a cent there. I knew that they wouldn’t give a shit but oh well…


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Going back to my original beef with RedOne and their spamming of kijiji ads...
> 
> I’m looking for an ‘80s Japanese Westone electric. I enter the name into the “Guitars” category in *OTTAWA* kijiji and get 11 results. ALL 11 are from Montreal and ALL 11 are from RedOne Music. NONE of them are for a vintage Japanese guitar or a used guitar of any kind for that matter. The 11 results are for;
> 
> 
> “Instruments and More”
> Mandolins, Cigar Box Guitars, and Ukuleles
> Kala Ukuleles
> Reverend Guitars
> ESP/LTD Guitars and Basses
> Dean Guitars - Electric and Acoustic
> Segovia Acoustic Electric Guitar
> Short Scale Acoustic Guitars! Jay Turser and Cort
> Strings, Tuners, Straps, Stands, and More!
> Dean Electric Guitar and Amp
> Stagg Electric Ukulele
> 
> I was going to post the screen grabs of the results so you could also all have the pleasure of scrolling through them but unlike RedOne, I’m not an asshole.
> 
> BTW, there was an item I was trying to track down a couple weeks back. The only place that had it listed as “in stock” was RedOne. I didn’t buy it.
> 
> I’ll say it again...
> Fuck RedOne Music.



I'm with you. I don't care if they are the only source in the country for something I want, I will never ever buy anything from them.


----------



## Chewie5150

Well after placing my order about one week ago I got an email saying they have 'significant delays' and expect an order sometime late January. My spidey senses are telling me to pull out of this order and get refund. It was misleading when i placed the order as it looked like it was in their 'warehouse' and not a matter of contacting supplier


----------



## colchar

Chewie5150 said:


> Well after placing my order about one week ago I got an email saying they have 'significant delays' and expect an order sometime late January. My spidey senses are telling me to pull out of this order and get refund. It was misleading when i placed the order as it looked like it was in their 'warehouse' and not a matter of contacting supplier



That seems to be all too typical for them. Now they have Covid as an excuse, but this behaviour appears to predate Covid.


----------



## Wardo

Shit. 
They claim to have an amp that I was thinking about but not interested in getting the run around.


----------

